# Grips Or Tape?



## wrongway (Jan 26, 2019)

Does anyone know if bikes like Raleigh Lenton, RRA, or my Rudge Aero Clubman came with handlebar grips or Tape?


----------



## Sven (Jan 26, 2019)

This maybe this will be of some help to you for Raleigh
http://www.kurtkaminer.com/TH_raleigh_catdata.html


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 27, 2019)

even better article:  https://www.sheldonbrown.com/retroraleighs/lenton-kohler.html 
Comparing the catalog images, some used grips, some used tape. 



 




here's where you get the cool grips - Japan:
https://www.tracksupermarket.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=grips


----------



## wrongway (Jan 27, 2019)

Great help! Thanks!


----------

